# ID This Snake



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

I took this picture of a snake in an urban park in Northern New Jersey. At the time, I assumed it was a Corn Snake, but when I checked my field guide, they indicated that the Corn Snake doesn't live in North Jersey. So now I'm thinking perhaps it's a Milk Snake. The guide indicated that Milk Snakes and Corn Snakes look similar this far North.

So which snake is this?


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

Judging by the head and coloration I say corn snake, the bands kinda throw me off but milksnake colors are a lot more vibrant.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

It looks like it's ready to shed too.

I say corn.


----------



## Guest (Jul 22, 2009)

Blue Flame said:


> It looks like it's ready to shed too.


Yes, his eyes were opaque.

Here is a similar looking Milk Snake for comparison (not my pics):


----------



## sapir (Jun 20, 2008)

thats a tough one bull after you posted those pics i dont know what to think anymore.
heres a corn snake that looks like it but different colors.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Corns are most commonly seen in the wild, in that coloration(brown and gray/tan). I put my money on corn snake.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

eastern milksnake


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

dark FrOsT said:


> eastern milksnake


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Bawb2u said:


> eastern milksnake


:nod:
[/quote]


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2009)

SERRAPYGO said:


> eastern milksnake


:nod:
[/quote]
:nod:
[/quote]

With what characteristics is that determination being made?


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

i have one


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Bullsnake said:


> eastern milksnake


:nod:
[/quote]
:nod:
[/quote]

With what characteristics is that determination being made?
[/quote]
To me...the bands. Indicative of the milksnake. Cornsnakes aren't so "banded", in the true sense. Corns have a more chaotic pattern. And, again to me, that snake lacks the bulkiness for the size that a corn would have. Cornsnakes have more muscular bodies. That particular snake is in "shed mode". You can tell by it's dull color and milky blue eyes. I'm guessing this would be easier if you found him after he shed.


----------

